# Sony Alpha a5000 mic



## Duncan Sharp (Nov 14, 2014)

I have the great Sony Alpha a5000 but before i could record sound when i record a video but now i cant. There is is a microphone icon the has the word off next to it. What can i do to record sound?


----------

